
Ask HN: Writing an os in React, good idea? - reactbro
Hi!<p>I have this idea. I want to write an OS in React. Wouldn&#x27;t that be so cool? I&#x27;ve done some back-of-the-envelope calculations and concluded that given the O(n) complexity of fiber.js in combination with declarative data fragments I should be able to get about 2X the performance of x86 assembly but with superior DX. Given that the future of all software engineering is eventually gonna catch up with the latest cutting-edge techniques that we have seen in the web development community the last couple of years I think it&#x27;s probably best to get started ASAP. I know the undertaking is large, so I need some guidance about how I should fund it. Should I apply for a PHD? YC2018? Any help appreciated.<p>PS. I&#x27;m using a throwaway account because I don&#x27;t want my boss to find out that I&#x27;m planning to leave my job.
======
bananicorn
This looks a lot like a joke-question, but whatever.

Well, technically it's possible to write an OS in React, if you're basically
just running a browser and do everything inside that.

Since a lot of desktop apps nowadays are just repackaged versions of chrome
with a single website in them, you might actually have a better user
experience for /some/ use-cases.

But if you actually plan on doing that, please just make an browser-based OS
that is a wrapper for this site:

[http://www.windows93.net/](http://www.windows93.net/)

Edit: I'm only answering semi-seriously because sometimes it's the stupid and
laughable questions that foster new, maybe even completely unrelated ideas.

------
richtier
React is the view layer. Maybe you can write the UI in react, but everything
else would just be JavaScript, no?

------
gt565k
This is a troll... can we just ban this account and delete this post?

------
azeirah
I'm sincerely confused, are you being serious?

------
segmondy
Apply for PhD? Have you completed your BSc?

------
PaulHoule
DX?

